# Platzproblem

## guije

Hallo die Kollegen/innen,

ich habe mein gentoo auf einer Partition liegen welche wie folgt belegt ist:

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdb6             4.2G  4.2G     0 100% /

jetzt habe ich ständig Probleme mit dem Anmelden als User weil das Konto wohl "out of disc-space" rutscht.

Was ich nicht begreife ist das ich nichts großartiges installiert habe und auch keine großen Files auf der Partition liegen hab.

Auch mein gentoo ist nicht alt,d.h. ich habe gentoo erst seit 2 Monaten am laufen. Leider habe ich eine ganze Reihe von Problemen die ich jetzt angehen will.

Dieses Platzproblem taucht auf seit dem ich mehrfach ein 'emerge world -DuN' durchgeführt habe, dies aber nicht sauber durchbekomme.

Bitte um Hilfe....

Bin ein gentoo-Neuling aber kein Linux Anfänger.

Achja, die Files im Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles sind gekickt, damit ich mich als User anmelden kann, mußte ich diverse Files im /usr/portage/ löschen.

Danke vorab.

guije

----------

## schmutzfinger

In /var/tmp/portage müsstest du die Reste von den fehlgeschlagenenen Installationsversuchen haben. Und die sind bestimmt nicht durchgelaufen, weil der Platz nicht ausgereicht hat. Die Dateien in /var/tmp/portage kannst du löschen. Imho sind 4.2G für ein gentoo nicht genug. Ein wenig Platz kannst du gewinnen, wenn du /home, /tmp und /boot von deinem anderen Linux mit verwendest. Natürlich nur, wenn du damit leben kannst das die Trennung dann nicht 100% gegeben ist. 

Wenn du einen fertigen Kernel hast, kannst du auch die Kernel-Quellen löschen. Oder "make mrproper" machen, das spart auch Platz. Und natürlich /lib/modules/ aufräumen, obwohl das bei nem 2 Monate alten gentoo noch nicht voll sein dürfte.

----------

## guije

4,2 gb nicht genug? mist. ich hätte auf der platte noch ne partition die ich frei machen könnte, vor der gentoo Partition liegt die Swap-Partition (750 MB)und davor noch ne Madrake-Partition von ca 4.3 gb.

Wenn ich die Madrake frei mache, kann ich dann die gentoo-Partition größer bekommen ohne mein System zu verlieren?

Das war ne Menge arbeit das Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen, und das habeich alles vom Mandrake aus gemacht.

Ich habe noch Hoffnung  :Smile: .

guije

----------

## Yonathan

wie räumt man denn in /lib/modules auf?

gibts da nen trick oder soll man einfach die alten ordner löschen?

----------

## tost

Alte Kernel in /usr/src löschen, das gleiche mit /lib/modules !

Außerdem kann man viel bei den /tmp und /var/tmp Ordner aufräumen.

Zudem sollten immer 5-10% frei bleiben !

Versuche doch ein Backup zu erstellen und die Partitionen sinnvoll neu zu gestalten, bzw. mal /home oder andere Dinge via Netzwerk auszulagern bzw. zu löschen !

Grüße

----------

## schmutzfinger

Einfach die alten Ordner löschen. Kann sein das "emerge -C *-sources" das macht. Ich habe immer mal ein paar Kernel, wo ich keine ebuilds dazu haben, deshalb muss ich da immer mal Ordner löschen.

----------

## musv

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Einfach die alten Ordner löschen. Kann sein das "emerge -C *-sources" das macht. 

 

Nee, machts nicht. Zumindest bei mir nicht. Das Verzeichnis /lib/modules/$deinstallierter_Kernel bleibt auch weiterhin vorhanden. 

Ich vermute mal stark, daß das daran liegt, daß man ja die Kernelsourcen nicht zwangsläufig für den Betrieb des Systems benötigt. Es würde theoretisch reichen, wenn man das Kernelimage in /boot und das Verzeichnis für die Module /lib/modules/Kernelversion behält.

guije:

Folgende Dinge kannst du auf Deinem System überprüfen (ein paar davon hast du ja schon genannt):

1. /usr/portage/distfiles leeren

2. /var/tmp/portage leeren

3. Falls du ccache aktiviert hast: Deaktivieren und den Cache-Ordner löschen. Ist bei mir /var/tmp/ccache

4. /tmp leeren

5. Alle Kernel deinstallieren, die du nie nimmst (in 2 Monaten sollten sich aber nicht soviele angesammelt haben).

6. Die dazugehörigen Modul-Ordner /lib/modules/nichtmehrbenötigter_Kernel/ löschen

7. /var/log aufräumen. Aber auch da dürfte noch nicht soviel da sein.

8. Cache- und Downloadverzeichnisse der Browser und anderer Anwendungen leeren/löschen (Opera schreibt z.B. viel in den Cache rein, auch die temporären Downloads von Opera landen im Cacheverzeichnis ~/.opera/cache4

----------

## zworK

Die großen Platzfresser wurden ja schon genannt. Was ich noch nach einer systembezogenen Aufräumaktion empfehlen kann, sind Tools die deinen Verbrauch grafisch anzeigen, beispielsweise filelight für den KDE Benutzer. Einen oder mehrere GTK-Pendanten gibts auch, die Namen habe ich aber nicht im Kopf.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass man die relative Verteilung auf die ganzen Verzeichnisse sieht und schnell große Brocken und Überreste ausmachen kann. Bei mir hatten sich ein paar GB von eigenem "Datenmüll" über /home, /root und /opt verteilt, die ich ohne das Tool nie so schnell entdeckt hätte.

----------

## ScytheMan

zu /usr/portage/distfiles habe ich eine frage..

Beispiel mozilla-firefox:

firefox-1.5.0.6-source.tar.bz2

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.1

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.2

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.3

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.4

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.5

firefox-1.5.0.7-source.tar.bz2.6

firefox-2.0-source.tar.bz2

firefox-de-1.5.0.3.xpi

firefox-de-1.5.0.4.xpi

firefox-de-1.5.0.5.xpi

firefox-de-1.5.0.6.xpi

firefox-de-1.5.0.7.xpi

mozilla-firefox-1.0-4ft2.patch.bz2

mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.6-patches-0.1.tar.bz2

mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7-patches-0.1.tar.bz2

mozilla-firefox-2.0-de.xpi

mozilla-firefox-2.0-patches-0.1.tar.bz2

mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2

Da ich die 2.0 Installiert habe benötige ich den 1.5er tree ja nicht mehr in den Distfiles.

Wenn ich das ganze Verzeichnis lösche, darf ich mir bei einem gcc-update oder sonstigen Compilemarathons wieder alles runterladen. 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit lediglich die veralteten Files zu löschen, d.h. von Paketen die nicht emerged sind?

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Knieper

Wenn Du gentoolkit drauf hast, duerfte ein eclean-dist nicht weit sein.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn Du gentoolkit drauf hast, duerfte ein eclean-dist nicht weit sein.

 

wenn man den befehl kennt ist das kein problem.  :Smile: 

danke werds gleich mal ausprobiern

----------

## tost

Warum nicht Traffic sparen und dabei noch die Distfiles löschen

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Traffic_sparen#Deltup

Damit sparst du teilweise 98% Traffic und hast sogar noch den Vorteil, dass es nur die nötigen Distfiles aufbewahrt !

----------

## guije

Hallo Sportsfreunde/innen,

ich habe hier jetzt ja schon mal sehr gute und auch brauchbare Anregungen von euch bekommen, dafür erstmal Danke.

Ich möchte nochmal das Thema "ideale Festplatten kapazität" ansprechen.

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung das ich mit etwas über 4 GB für die gentoo Partition gut bedient bin, ok ihr sagt es ist etwas knapp.

Wie würde es denn idealerweise aussehen? Und/oder gibt es noch andere/bessere Wege die Verzeichnissstruktur einzurichten?

Danke vorab.

----------

## mr_elch

Im "häufige Probleme und Lösungen - Thread"   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323083.html unter dem Punkt "Installation & Emerge --> Partitionierung" wurden 6 Threads zu diesem Thema zusammengefasst. Klicke Dich einfach dort mal durch.

----------

## guije

Sorry, ich habe nicht richtig nachgesehen.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß,

----------

